# Sealand Toilet Repair



## ARCHER (Oct 6, 2011)

have a slight problem with my toilet.  Water dosn't seem to want to shut off after flushing.  I thought it might just be the ball in the water valve was sticking so I put some vasoline petroleum jelly around it.  Didn't help.  Still leaks.  Guess I need to just purchase the water valve kit and install.  Could it be something else?  I know the ball inside the toilet that closes  to keep water inside main bowl will close all the way.  Seems to be a little rough in pushing the foot handle, but will flush , just won't shut off the water entirely (leaks just a little and will fill half the bowl in about two hours.
Should I just try and replace the water valve kit only?  hard to do?  just 2 screws?  Never done it before.  I do have the other part that controls the foot peddle (but I think you have to take the toilet off in order to install that piece, correct?)


----------



## Triple E (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey Archer, a couple of year ago I had a broken part on the little shower hose connection for cleaning out the toilet.  I called Sealand and they were very helpful with all I had to do.  Removing and installing the toilet was the easiest part of the whole job.  The parts they sent arrived the next day.  Which they should have since they are in Western Washington and I am in Eastern Washington.  NOW the toilet will not hold water in the bowl so I guess this will be my winter project.

When the toilet is off will be a good time to take a flash light to verify how clean you tank is.


----------



## akjimny (Oct 7, 2011)

That's going to be one of my projects when I get home this year.  Gotta rebuild the toilet so it will hold a water seal in the bowl.  I cleaned it good before the trip this spring and it held for a while but now the water leaks out after a few minutes.  Oh well -


----------



## ARCHER (Oct 9, 2011)

Well, i bought the water valve kit but have not installed it yet.  I loosened the two screws that hold it all together and low and behold, it seems to be working better.  I'll just hold on to the kit and the other part and if it starts acting up again, I'll go a head and repair it.  I did find out  you don't need to take the entire toilet off just to replace the two parts.


----------



## brodavid (Oct 11, 2011)

good for you,


----------

